# Childs playhouse.....without the toxins



## organick (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey all.


I am gonna build a small 6x6 to 8x8 playhouse for my daughter but want to avoid all the nasty toxin for her and the planet. So far here is what I am thinking but open to any and all suggestions or ideas. I was going to build it up on 4x4 cedar skids to avoid the pressure treated there. just found these lp building products at hd and lowes . wood siding with no urea formaldehyde. gonna get used metal roofing from the recyclers. Either reclaimed or certified 2x walls and roof.

Big questions remaining are the floor. best thing i have come up with using exterior ply without the formaldehyde. lp has a osb but having that as the only floor outside makes me a little nervous still. any ideas on that one?? solid board ??

same deal with roof sheathing??


also the floor frame.....i dont want to use PT on it. I mean I guess i can just go untreated since it will be off the ground but open to ideas for that too. Maybe just a good rot resistant wood. 

Thanks and any input would be great.


oh yeah it will have an overhand but was planning on just open windows....no glass etc. so floor needs to be able to handle a little moisture.....or have toyed with idea of dirt floor with cedar under the frame??


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

how about cedar decking or trex for the floor


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

How about cement that is stamped to look like tile for the floor. The surface would be fairly smooth and the 'tiles' should have rounded edges. 

With a wood floor and the weather getting to it, I'm wondering if she would get splinters. Of course, you could always put a piece of carpet in there for her during the summer.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> With a wood floor and the weather getting to it, I'm wondering if she would get splinters. Of course, you could always put a piece of carpet in there for her during the summer.


cedar weathers well, you won't see too many splinters. a little astro turf will help as well


----------



## organick (Sep 4, 2009)

Mr chips, I was also thinking about the cedar floor idea. The trex gets way to hot in the sun and I may do a little patio. Ive been burned by it twice before. My only issue with cedar is its sourcing. Gma I dont want to make it that permanent just in case but the concrete floor would have been perfect.

I am considering strawbale but not convinced yet. may depend on if i can find some good lumber at the salvage yard.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

where i live there are 2 home depots about 10 miles apart. one carries cedar decking and lumber, other doesn't. might be worth making a couple phone calls


----------

